# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Estaciones de Bombeo >  pòster / mural sobre estaciones de bombeo

## Alromon

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Álvaro y soy estudiante de último curso de Ingeniería Industrial. Me encuentro en estos momentos realizando un proyecto de fin de carrera acerca de una estación de bombeo junto con mi compañero. Resulta que su padre ha trabajado en el Canal de Isabel II desde siempre y nos está ayundando con este tema. Este nuevo año, la normativa de la universidad obliga a que la pesentación del proyecto se lleve a cabo en un mural o póster tamaño A0, puesto que es algo novedoso y este tema de las estaciones de bombeo es algo que nadie ha hecho en mi universidad antes, no hay experiencia a la hora de elaborar un mural de estas características. Mi pregnta es la siguiente":¿ Ustedes sabrían decirme dónde puedo encontrar algún ejemplo de algún proyecto, real o no, de alguna estación de bombeo que esté plasmado en un mural o póster con estas características? más que nada para hacernos una idea de como estructurar la presentación gráfica del proyecto ( objetivo, bombas, curvas, variadores de frecuencia etc). 
No hemos podido conseguir demasiado información desde el CYII por eso me pongo en contacto con ustedes por si alguiien sabe de alguna dirección de correo o algún sitio al que podamos acudir para poder verlo. 

Si pudieran darme una respuesta aquí en el foro o directamente al correo 20519669@live.uem.es se lo agradecería.

Muchas gracias.

Álvaro

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Álvaro y soy estudiante de último curso de Ingeniería Industrial. Me encuentro en estos momentos realizando un proyecto de fin de carrera acerca de una estación de bombeo junto con mi compañero. Resulta que su padre ha trabajado en el Canal de Isabel II desde siempre y nos está ayundando con este tema. Este nuevo año, la normativa de la universidad obliga a que la pesentación del proyecto se lleve a cabo en un mural o póster tamaño A0, puesto que es algo novedoso y este tema de las estaciones de bombeo es algo que nadie ha hecho en mi universidad antes, no hay experiencia a la hora de elaborar un mural de estas características. Mi pregnta es la siguiente":¿ Ustedes sabrían decirme dónde puedo encontrar algún ejemplo de algún proyecto, real o no, de alguna estación de bombeo que esté plasmado en un mural o póster con estas características? más que nada para hacernos una idea de como estructurar la presentación gráfica del proyecto ( objetivo, bombas, curvas, variadores de frecuencia etc). 
> No hemos podido conseguir demasiado información desde el CYII por eso me pongo en contacto con ustedes por si alguiien sabe de alguna dirección de correo o algún sitio al que podamos acudir para poder verlo. 
> 
> Si pudieran darme una respuesta aquí en el foro o directamente al correo 20519669@live.uem.es se lo agradecería.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Álvaro


Bienvenido al foro

Hacer un póster no dista mucho de hacer un artículo o una presentación en diapositivas.

Por mi experiencia en poster me gustaría darte los siguientes consejos.

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es preguntar a tu tutor en caso de alguna duda.

Lo segundo es plantear los puntos clave: Responder a las preguntas Por qué, Cómo y Dónde (y otras que se te puedan ocurrir)

En el Por qué tendrás que explicar las razones para realizar esa estación de bombeo allá donde la diseñes (necesidad de abastecimiento, etc.). Una tabla o gráfico que demuestre la necesidad de la estación te ayudará.

El Dónde va muy ligado al Por qué. Se resolvería fácilmente con un mapa de la zona, bien explicado

El Cómo es el plato fuerte. Deberías indicar las características técnicas de la instalación, así como de su construcción, etc.


La carga de las imágenes no debe ser muy superior a la del texto, y NUNCA pongas todo el texto en una parte y todas las imágenes en otra. Cada punto debe estar bien marcado, y diferenciado de los demás, de forma que se puedan leer los puntos independientemente. La letra del texto debe ser legible a 1m de distancia y los colores de fondo deben estar mejor conjuntados que los de Agatha Ruiz de la Prada. Un apartado Resumen no suele venir mal.


Ah! y no se te olvide un apartado de Bibliografía

En cuanto a las especificidades técnicas no podré ayudarte, pues no soy técnico en bombeos ni nada parecido. Sólo podré ayudarte en cuanto a la estructura y diseño del poster.

----------

